# New 5 day old buff brahamas



## Kurczak (May 11, 2013)

Just got a new batch of buff brahmas!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

They are so cute! I have one buff and she is so friendly and soft.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

So so so jealous! Buffs where my #1 top choice bird that I wanted. Could only find dark. Ended up with 3 Roos out of 4! Haha my luck! My silkie is looking like she is indeed a she so hopefully I can give her some buff brahma eggs to hatch next spring!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, they're adorable!!! Congrats on your precious new additions.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I have 4 of the little beauties and love all of them they r so sweet and friendly.


----------

